# Puppy Vaccines



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I took Tesla to our vet for the new puppy check-up and they recommended one more set of vaccines for her. She is currently 14 weeks, and while at the breeder's, she was vaccinated at 6, 10, 13 weeks instead of the usual 8, 12, 16. I'm not sure if I should have her vaccinated again in 2 weeks. The breeders told me she was all done with her shots and wouldn't need them again for a year. She's also already had the rabies vaccine. I'm not sure why her previous vaccinations were on such a weird schedule. I might try to contact the previous vet the breeder used and see what they say. She was separated from the mother at 4 weeks and was weaned by then, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Thoughts?


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

You might want to read the 'war on vaccinations' thread above. This is a pretty controversial issue, but some of us on this list use titers to determine our dogs' immunity status. 

My pup had her first shots at 6 weeks at the breeders', and her second and last at 14 or 15 weeks. I just got her titers back and she is fully protected.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Ask and listen to as much information as you need and err on the side of less is more for your baby.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You should not need too do another shot until one year of age when the booster is due. I would titer as you may not even need it. Our puppy had two shots, then a titer and she is fine and needs no more for now.


----------



## ShelbySP (Dec 28, 2011)

What was the reason behind your vet wanted to give her another set of vaccines? I assume you shared the vaccine documents with your vet? Seems strange? I'd ask for a an explanation for sure.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

The vet said something about puppies antibodies from mom's colostrum being present until 8 - 16 weeks. If the maternal antibodies are still there, it will neutralize the vaccination, hence why they want the last set of puppy shots at 16 weeks. She also wants me to get bordetella, claiming there were a few outbreaks where I am. But I thought that one was only for when you had to board your dog in a kennel or something? What's the transmission of that one like, and how likely are you to pick it up from sniffing noses on a walk?


----------



## ShelbySP (Dec 28, 2011)

As others had mentioned, you pay to have a titer done, to ensure you pup is protected and if the titer isn't high enough, then you do another set of boosters. Regarding Bordetalla, (aka Kennel Cough) vaccine, it is airborne so they can get it anywhere. If you are planning on taking her to a groomer, she can be exposed there, or the dog park, or puppy classes. Basically, anywhere that she is exposed to other dogs. If they go to a doggie daycare, and get daily exposure to other dogs, then they recommend actually doing it twice a year. I groom my dog myself, but I met this this lady selling at a dog show, and she had her 3 beautiful spoos with her and I got the name of her groomer and booked an appt. there. The place was great, spotless and my dog came out beautiful. However, within a week she developed a very severe form of bordetella. She never coughed, she gagged, and she had green mucus running from her nose for about a week, and she sneezed and it went everywhere, including dripping down her beautiful new hair cut. I know I'm going in to a lot of detail, but I'm honest. I'm a Registered Vet Tech, and I never saw something like this before. So I am an advocate for that vaccine IMO.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you do decide to go with the kennel cough vaccine, opt for the intra-nasal. My niece's Dobie went to be neutered and picked up kennel cough at the vets. She is now having fun (NOT!) as Marley has now passed it on to her two Jack Russells, so a house full of hacking, coughing, miserable dogs.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's an article explaining vaccines and the basis and realistic likelihood of myths and risks associated with it:
Veterinary Vaccines-Fact and Fiction | The SkeptVet Blog

You may also want to look up Dr W. Jean Dodds, who is the main person behind the research for the most modern vaccination schedule. She recommends titres to determine the dog's immunity after the initial one-year shot. Here is a website about her schedule: W Jean Dodds Vaccine Protocol VACCINATION PROTOCOLS

You can also ask for second opinions from other vets. It might also be worth asking which 'make' of vaccine the vet uses, as some have more reported side effects than others.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have had all my dogs vaccinated as pups but during the middle age years, I hold off then they get boostered around age 7 yrs, then NO MORE. I have one who is 9 and they want to give him everything before a dental. I refuse. He's had problems in the past. He is healthy as a horse, as they say
VACCINES PROJECT: HISTORY, SCIENCE & DECEIT OF VACCINATION


----------

